# Work wanted in Spain.



## Atalia Marhn (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All 

I've recently joined this forum after long wanting to move to Spain!

After much research, I am rather alarmed at the fact that there seems it be little or no work available for young people. I have started learning Spanish with the hopes of spending 2011 abroad but my dreams have sudden come to a holt.

At just 21 I am extremely experienced in the events industry having run many model search events along with their PR/Marketing. I am also experienced in reception, bartending and celebrity hosting.


If anyone could shed some light as to whether it would be worth pursuing work for 2011 your help would be great appreciated.


Many Thanks,

Atalia.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Atalia Marhn said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've recently joined this forum after long wanting to move to Spain!
> 
> ...


Do you have a passport from an EU country? If not, it will be very difficult for you to work in Spain legitimately, as there is no working holiday visa available to Australians. This is quite apart from the difficulty of getting any type of job in Spain because of highest level of unemployment in EU.

You can come over for a holiday up to 90 days, or get a student visa to study, such as the Spanish language, which gives you limited opportunity to work - normally 20 hours a week in term time and full-time in vacations. But you still need to have own funds to pay for all your outgoings, and any money you hope to make can only be pocket money.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Atalia Marhn said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've recently joined this forum after long wanting to move to Spain!
> 
> ...



I guess the simple answer for you would be for you to apply to companies in Spain that specialise in your fields and see if they can offer you any jobs??? Its a long shot, but it kinda gives you an idea of how difficult/easy it maybe. Or (if necessary) as Joppa says get some sort of visa so that you can at least come over and look???

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Better to be alarmed at this stage than be alarmed when you get here...


----------

